# Dice: "I'll be back"



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_He can play in the summer, get his game in shape, his body a little bit better,” said Head Coach Mike D’Antoni. “After you blow out a knee, it takes you a year to come back to play. I think next year he’s going to be better than he is right now, and he’s pretty good right now as a big guy. 

“He’s a great guy in the locker room. Amaré (Stoudemire) loves him. He can talk to Amaré. He’s a great guy.” 

“I think McDyess is a great addition to the team,” agreed Stoudemire. “He’s come along strong these last couple of weeks, grabbing 14-15 rebounds. That’s huge. That’s telling you that he’s back and his injury is not really affecting him anymore. When we’re out there playing, we’re very comfortable out there on the court. I think he’s a good addition to the team.” 

A free agent this summer, McDyess hopes he has proven worthy of a chance to play and has designs on returning to Phoenix next season. Whether he returns or not, he is grateful for the opportunity to play this year regardless of where he winds up next fall. 

“It’s my expectation to be back here,” he said. “If not, I’ve had a great time here. I’ve rehabbed well. Hopefully, if things go well, I'll be back.” 

_
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/mcdyess_040421.html

Enough with all those posters who think their teams can pickup Dice for anything close to the minimum.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Enough with all those posters who think their teams can pickup Dice for anything close to the minimum.


He'd eat part of the Suns cap, so go ahead, sign the Dice...

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I believe once we used our capspace we can still sign McDyess for a veteran minimum contract.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm all for resigning McDyess.. it's no coincidence that we started playing .500 ball over that 12 game stretch near the end of the season right when he started starting for us. He got in foul trouble too much, but he was just out there playing hard for the most part, trying to guard guys quite a bit bigger than him.

I'd love to have him back next year..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I believe once we used our capspace we can still sign McDyess for a veteran minimum contract.


Yup, but if someone waives part of the MLE, or double the veteran min and a shot at being the 6th man or a starting PF spot like the Bobcats, think he will really pass that up?

Alot of people say things to the media and go back on it.

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_"I definitely feel comfortable here," said McDyess, who will be 30 next season. "I'd rather stay here." 

Even if it means turning down a more lucrative deal elsewhere? 

"Even if?" McDyess contemplated. "I don't know yet. It's a possibility." 
_
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_040328.html

And Dice can start for us. Does he want to be a 6th man? I don't think so.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

What is willing to accept? $2m? $1m?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

No one know what kinds of offers Dice will get. There aren't a lot of teams that will blow their entire MLE on a guy who has had three knee operations in two years simply because he played well for a month. 

Strange as it might sound, this is actually a good year for people shopping for big men: Dampier, Camby, Okur, Kenyon Martin, Mark Blount, Foyle, Swift, Etan Thomas, Gadzuric, Ostertag, etc. as free agents. Plus there are guys like Chandler and Curry that can be had cheap to name just two.

I think that most of these guys will be signed or re-signed before Dice. By that point, the Suns will know what kind of money they have left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> _"I definitely feel comfortable here," said McDyess, who will be 30 next season. "I'd rather stay here."
> 
> Even if it means turning down a more lucrative deal elsewhere?
> ...


Wheres he starting? He or Amare would play center? U think either of them would be happy with that?

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes he played center for the last 13 games and the Suns were 7-6 in those beating Sacramento, Memphis, New Orleans, Cleveland, Washington, Utah and Milwaukee.

He also played center quite a lot when he was in Denver. And where would he play for the Nets? Center...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Yes he played center for the last 13 games and the Suns were 7-6 in those beating Sacramento, Memphis, New Orleans, Cleveland, Washington, Utah and Milwaukee.
> 
> He also played center quite a lot when he was in Denver. And where would he play for the Nets? Center...


I didn't assume he would be a Net. I'm sure the Nets would be interested if he were willing to take the vet min.

But I would picture him more as a 6th man. If the Nets didn't start Zo, they would be cautious with a similar situation no?

I'm just asking about the Sun's situation honestly, didn't know he played such a big role down the stretch as a starter.

-Petey


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

During the 13 games that Dice started at center, he averaged 8.3 rpg and averaged in double digtis 6 times. He grabbed 15 rebounds against the Kings and 13 against Memphis. Offensively, he looked quite good and shot well 48.4% from the field at Phoenx - with a high percentage being mid range jumpers.

At 6'9" Dice is a bit short to play center, but he was generally pretty effective by fronting his man.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

MCDYESS WILL GO TO NETS AND PROBABLY BEAT THE KNICKS WITH A DUNK IF THEY MAKE PLAYOFFS AGAIN


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> MCDYESS WILL GO TO NETS AND PROBABLY BEAT THE KNICKS WITH A DUNK IF THEY MAKE PLAYOFFS AGAIN


Why's he signing with the Nets?
It's looking like phx is the place to be next year, they're doing everything right.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

McNugget said he would want to play with JKidd again, but I have a feeling he's going to stay in Phoenix this time.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Amare=a pre-injured dice


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Amare=a pre-injured dice


There are similarities, but I think Dice was a much better defender early on than Amare. But I don't think Dice was quite the same kind of scoring threat. Some of that may have been how Ainge used him, but Amare is almost impossible for anyone to defend one on one.

Unless the Suns pick up a FA center, I think Dice will start for the Suns next season.


----------

